# 2 week waiting time



## Beausie (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

I am 43 just had my 2nd cycle of ICSI, had 2 embryo's transferred last Saturday on a 2 day transfer.  Been having cramps all week in stomach and am really worried, this 2 week wait just feels so long.  The clinic said it is probably my ovaries burt I guess you just think the first.

Love to hear back any advice x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Beausie,

Didt want to read and run. Im also on my 2ww after having one egg back on Monday.
Ive also had a few cramp feelings which i think is normal and can be down to all our bodys have been through. Keep positive as good vibes are also good for you.
Cx


----------



## Beausie (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Carey

Thanks for your reply.

I will keep all my fingers crossed for you.

Sending you lots of positive vibes

X


----------



## Kellyc77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Beausie

I am in the 2ww 6dp6dt and am having cramps quite bad today! Had them for past few days. One minute I think its normal the other my AF arriving. You feel you analyse everything right now...

Hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## Hayleybell12 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
I am 11dp2dt and found the 2ww the hardest part of my 1st IVF journey! 
I have been reading forums everyday since having 2 4 cell embryos transferred, thinking every twinge was something. I caved in this morning & POAS.....BFN  

My DH doesn't know I caved in and we will be doing it together tomorrow (Mothers Day) so I have been feeling awful about it today. I've been searching for stories of a BFN that turns into a BFP overnight but not had much luck. I'm driving myself round the twist  

I just want this wait to be over with now so we can plan the next steps.

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

*Hayleybell* It's not over yet  when is you OTD. I had a negative when tested early six years ago. Two days later the blood test came back positive. He is sleeping upstairs now.

Don't give up.

Luce x


----------



## In sha Allah (Nov 15, 2013)

Hayleybell.....it is still pretty early ....keep positive xxxx   
But I know how u r feeling xx


----------



## Hayleybell12 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hiya, thank you for the kind words! My OTD is Monday 31st (2 days)  I really thought 11 days would be enough time for at least a faint line to show but I guess that's not always the case..... I won't lose all hope yet  

I shall be thinking of you all whilst you go through the 2ww..
2 weeks can seem like 2 years!!


----------



## Hayleybell12 (Jun 7, 2013)

Another BFN this morning & it looks like AF has decided to show her face  

We are obviously disappointed but learnt so much from the first round that we will put into practice for the next xx

I will be keeping everything crossed for you guys and the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

So sorry haybell12, take time to rest up and good luck for next time xxx


----------



## Hayleybell12 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you. I have a follow up at my clinic next week to talk about IVF with ICSI so hopefully that will help with the outcome we so need  

Thank you girls for the support & advice xx


----------

